# المرجع الشامل لانظمه Havc للمبانى - 512 صفحه ب التفصيل .



## Eng-Maher (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزء بسيط من الملخص ..................................:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Control Fundamentals
ENGINEERING MANUAL OF AUTOMATIC CONTROL
Introduction ............................................................................................................ 5
Definitions ............................................................................................................ 5
HVAC System Characteristics ............................................................................................................ 8
General ................................................................................................ 8
Heating ................................................................................................ 9
General ........................................................................................... 9
Heating Equipment ......................................................................... 10
Cooling ................................................................................................ 11
General ........................................................................................... 11
Cooling Equipment .......................................................................... 12
Dehumidification .................................................................................. 12
Humidification ...................................................................................... 13
Ventilation ............................................................................................ 13
Filtration ............................................................................................... 14
Control System Characteristics ............................................................................................................ 15
Controlled Variables ............................................................................ 15
Control Loop ........................................................................................ 15
Control Methods .................................................................................. 16
General ........................................................................................... 16
Analog and Digital Control .............................................................. 16
Control Modes ..................................................................................... 17
Two-Position Control ....................................................................... 17
General ....................................................................................... 17
Basic Two-Position Control ......................................................... 17
Timed Two-Position Control ........................................................ 18
Step Control .................................................................................... 19
Floating Control ............................................................................... 20
Proportional Control ........................................................................ 21
General ....................................................................................... 21
Compensation Control ................................................................ 22
Proportional-Integral (PI) Control .................................................... 23
Proportional-Integral-Derivative (PID) Control ................................ 25
Enhanced Proportional-Integral-Derivative (EPID) Control ............. 25
Adaptive Control.............................................................................. 26
Process Characteristics ....................................................................... 26
Load ................................................................................................ 26
Lag .................................................................................................. 27
General ....................................................................................... 27
Measurement Lag ....................................................................... 27
Capacitance ................................................................................ 28
Resistance .................................................................................. 29
Dead Time .................................................................................. 29
Control Application Guidelines ............................................................ 29

*********************************************
على فكره هذا الملف استغرق منى بحث طويل لحد ما لاقيت ملف ممتاز وكامل . والحمد لله لعلى يفيدكم اجمعين والله الموفق .
اخوكم ماهر (م/بحرى)

الرابط .............................................................:

http://s1.upload.sc/request/dabb0fc376e5d99a62b244f833a2fb8c/owner


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ملحوظه الرابط يعمل لمده شهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 نوفمبر 2006)

حجم الملف 5 ميجا تقريبا


----------



## abdullah0000 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## التقني العراقي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل 
الغريب ان 53 زياره ومحدش قال غيركم ... على العموم ه ارفعه تانى وشكرا


----------



## eslamenan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى العزيز ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## mohamed_hassan (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تم تعديل الرابط ........... وارجوا الافاده بعمل الرابط ..

http://www.sendmefile.com/00483822


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تم تعديل الرابط ........... وارجوا الافاده بعمل الرابط ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي ماهر على المجهود المميز .. وارجو العلي القدير ان يجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك ..
اما عن الرابط الثاني فانه لا يعمل ايضاً ..
مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

لا شغال عندى تمام وهو على هذا الشكل 

File: HAVC-524.rar
Size: 3.99 MB
Description:
وتوجد كامه down load .... ب الضغط عليها يدخل على عداد تنازلى ثم التحميل ..
مشكور اخى المهندس العظيم / عبد المنعم ..


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

تم تعديل الرابط ........... وارجوا الافاده بعمل الرابط .. -- فقط من غير اى حاجه تانيه تكفينى كلمه الرابط يعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل .


----------



## eslamenan (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم
الرابط شغال تمام


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 نوفمبر 2006)

عند تطبيق ماذكر اعلاه ، تظهر الرسالة التالية :

403 Forbidden


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين الرجاء ابوس ايدكم والله انا عايز كله يستفاد علاوة على الوقت الذى ضيعته فى رفع الملفين وشكلى كدة اعمله لتالت مره وزنبى فى رقابتكم ....
*
هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط يعمـــــــــــــــــــــــل *


----------



## abdullah0000 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مع الأسف أخي...
حاولت كثيرا انزاله حتى باستخدام الرابط الآخر الذي تفضلت بوضعه، ولكن دون جدوى!
ولقد جربت عدة مقاهي للانترنت، مع أن الخدمة المستخدمة هي Asdl
فبعد أن ينتهي العد التنازلي والضغط على رابط التحميل، تفشل عملية الأنزال برمتها!


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت تستخدم هذا البرنامج الرائع فى الانزال 
Internet Download Manager (IDM) is an easy to use tool to increase download speeds by up to 500 percent, resume and schedule downloads. According to the opinions of IDM users Internet Download Manager is a perfect accelerator program to download your favorite software, games, cd, dvd and mp3 music, movies, shareware and freeware programs much faster!


----------



## eslam5amis (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط التانى شغال وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

eslam5amis قال:


> الرابط التانى شغال وشكرا



***********************************************
مشكور اخى ... يعنى الرابط كده تمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> يعطيك العافيه



***************************************
الله يعافيك اخى م/ الكويتى .. الف شكر


----------



## Mmervat (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Mmervat قال:


> اخى الفاضل اشكرك



لاشكر على واجب المهندسه/ ميرفت


----------



## al-saadi (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل بالسعودية


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2007)

al-saadi قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل بالسعودية



****************
اخى العزيز يوجد عدد 2 رابط جرب اى واحد :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط ........... وارجوا الافاده بعمل الرابط ..
> 
> http://www.sendmefile.com/00483822



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***********


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2007)

*http://mihd.net/*

رابط سهل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

http://mihd.net/gwbcks​


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (21 مارس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور مهندس ماهر الرابط يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد حسنى


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 مارس 2007)

مهندس/سيف الدين قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



------------------
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> رابط سهل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> http://mihd.net/gwbcks​



**************************************************************


----------



## محمد جار (25 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور وماقصرت والله


----------



## magdy_eng (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلام جاسم (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي جاري التحميل من الرابط الثاني وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## eslam5amis (26 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى /
محمد جار 
magdy_eng 
سلام جاسم 
eslam5amis 
الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي ماهر و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2007)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> مشكور أخي ماهر و الله يجزيك الخير



----------------------------
شرفت ونورت اخى الكريم :55:


----------



## أمير الماحي (28 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لهذه الخدمة والدعم الفني المقدر،
نفعك الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2007)

أمير الماحي قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً لهذه الخدمة والدعم الفني المقدر،
> نفعك الله



---------------------
مشكور اخى المهندس امير واهلا بك عضو جديد معنا​


----------



## samiabawi (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
ان الرابط http://www.sendmefile.com/00483822
يعمل تماما وقد نزلت الملف وهو غلى نسق PDF


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 مارس 2007)

samiabawi قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> ان الرابط http://www.sendmefile.com/00483822
> يعمل تماما وقد نزلت الملف وهو غلى نسق PDF



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
الحمد لله كله تمام ويوجد روابط كتيره لهذا الموضوع اى واحد يقدر يحمل من الرابط المناسب له ..مشكور اخى سمباوى


----------



## ductlator (1 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2007)

ductlator قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



******************************************************
والله عندك 4 روابط ..............؟؟؟ دور كويس


----------



## تورنيدو (2 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تورنيدو (2 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salmanha (2 أبريل 2007)

الرابط شغال شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين جميعا ...........

تورنيدو 
salmanha


----------



## tadlaoui80 (20 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## apo_mosa (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووور أخي الكريم على الجهد المبذول


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أبريل 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> رابط سهل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> http://mihd.net/gwbcks​



*********************

مشكورين الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_hany003 (22 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء تحديد الرابط الجديد


----------



## kimo4u2000 (23 أبريل 2007)

حملت من هذا الرابط ويعمل جيدا 
http://mihd.net/gwbcks
شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## younesabotarek (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا أخ ماهر و أرجو أن تفيدنا بكل جديد


----------



## jamal_almahainy (27 أبريل 2007)

*شكراً إلك كل الشكر*

أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه المعلمومات المفيدة عن Hvac ولك كل التحيات


----------



## jamal_almahainy (27 أبريل 2007)

*thANKS*

شكرا لك على هذا المرجع الجميل من Hvac


----------



## ductlator (27 أبريل 2007)

*والله ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا*

والله ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ductlator (27 أبريل 2007)

تمامممممممممم


----------



## فارس الجمال (5 مايو 2007)

اخي ان الرابط شغال ميه ميه 
شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور والله جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا على الكليمات الطيبه فى حقى . مشكورين


----------



## Ahmad R (6 مايو 2007)

حملت من هذا الرابط ويعمل جيدا 
http://mihd.net/gwbcks
شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى احمد


----------



## وائل سلمان (7 مايو 2007)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## نبيل سعيد (7 مايو 2007)

thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times 
thanx many times


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2007)

مشكور وائل سلمان ... مشكور اخى نبيل سعيد


----------



## th'lm (7 مايو 2007)

أرجو اعطائي الدليل الشامل لتبريد والتكييف على بريديehd_500************* أو مرفقات للجميع


----------



## th'lm (7 مايو 2007)

على بريدي مكتوب


----------



## th'lm (7 مايو 2007)

ehd_500على مكتوب أرجوكم أرسلوا لي كيفية دراسة التكييف والتبريد لكافة المنشآت ........


----------



## th'lm (7 مايو 2007)

أنا مهندسة من سوريا وبريدي ehd_500على مكتوب أرجوكم أرسلوا لي كيفية دراسة التكييف والتبريد لكافة المنشآت ........


----------



## suha (9 مايو 2007)

thank you the second link work and i bown load it


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مايو 2007)

th'lm قال:


> أنا مهندسة من سوريا وبريدي ehd_500على مكتوب أرجوكم أرسلوا لي كيفية دراسة التكييف والتبريد لكافة المنشآت ........



*****************************
ان شاء الله لو وجد شىء قيم سارفعه الى المنتدى ... مشكوره اختى على المشاركه


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور suha


----------



## mmb79 (25 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mottohotto (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم مجهود يشكر عليه و هو فعلا متميز و تم التحميل بنجاح 
جزاك الله كل خير 

يا جماعه انا عندى برامج عاوز احملها على الموقع و بيقولى لازم مشاركات مش عارف 20 و لا 30 
لآن رفع الملفات او البرامج على المنتدى احسن من المواقع الاخرى حتى لا تكون هناك مشاكل


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مايو 2007)

mottohotto قال:


> السلام عليكم مجهود يشكر عليه و هو فعلا متميز و تم التحميل بنجاح
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> يا جماعه انا عندى برامج عاوز احملها على الموقع و بيقولى لازم مشاركات مش عارف 20 و لا 30
> لآن رفع الملفات او البرامج على المنتدى احسن من المواقع الاخرى حتى لا تكون هناك مشاكل



مشكور اخى وانت كدا قربت فعلا ان تعدى رقم 40 فجزاك الله خيرا ....

ممكن تستخدم هذا الموقع فى الرفع الان mihd.net


----------



## jna81 (26 مايو 2007)

thanks brother


----------



## عادل_فاروق (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجاري التحميل وارجو الافاده لو يوجد برنامج كارير لحساب الاحمال


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم
الرابط شغال تمام


----------



## Bu Ahmed (31 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي
والله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهيب بن علي (3 يونيو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل لايعمل لايعمللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## gearbox (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## talharah (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم على هذا الرابط


----------



## م.وسيم (8 يونيو 2007)

يسلمو يا ورد

وشكرا لك يا بش مهندس


----------



## samirames (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع
والرابط يعمل وسهل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## khatar (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## elgalym (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياخى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Abu saef (12 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much*nice


----------



## hussin_imc (12 يونيو 2007)

ok thanks 
ok thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## benadem (16 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله يااخي. جاري التحميل


----------



## engineer_mohammed7 (16 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز هل من الممكن تشغيل الرابط تانى -------- ارجوك هام جدا


----------



## waloo (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرااااااااا و التحميل جاري 


يعطيك العافية للرابط


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 يوليو 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> *********************
> 
> مشكورين الف شكر لكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://mihd.net/gwbcks 

*********************
:55: :55:


----------



## hamnach (4 أغسطس 2007)

The link work perfect.


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جدا ماهر باشا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميع الف شكر


----------



## العلم حياة (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين جميع الف شكر


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (22 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الكريم نشكر لكم مجهودكم ولكن هذا الرابط لموقع محجوب عندنا برجاء رفعه على موقع آخر


----------

